# Frog keeping is bloody expensive!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't want to think about how much I've spent on my frogs but I went ahead and added it all up...

2 x White's Tree Frogs @ £7 each
1x Zoomed daylight bulb 40 w @ £6
3x Tubs of crickets £8
1x small heat mat £16
1 x exo terra medium habitat kit £119.99
1 x 26 watt repti glo 2.0 £15
1 x 26 watt repti glo 5.0 £20
1 x digital thermometer £12
1 x digital hydrometer £12
1 x night bulb £6
1 x large heatmat £15
1 x medium heatmat £10
1 x piece of bog wood £5
Various artifical plants about £25
1 x flexibranch £10
1 x turtle island £7
1 x XL water dish £7
1 x sandblasted grape vine £30
1 x cork background £40

Total approx
:shock::shock: £371!
holy crap lol and that's in less than a month of having them. However...

seeing their cute faces everyday = priceless :flrt:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

jesus christ


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

bloody h£*L.
if you'd shopped around you could have got all that at least half the cost!!!!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Lol, you think thats bad, I have 4 retfs and 3(plus 2 dead)D.t. azureus in fully naturalistic setups. Im not going to price that up or I'll have a heart attack. Plus im setting up another viv for more darts


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW!!! 

Thats quite cheap actually....

JOKES!!!!

:lol2:


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep frog keeping can be. Somtimes i shop around but not always it can be hard work lol.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

sarahking20 said:


> bloody h£*L.
> if you'd shopped around you could have got all that at least half the cost!!!!


I did shop around and i got practically everything online as stores are even more expensive!


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

HAHA It was the fake plants, the good lords payback as we cant get any that cheap!!:lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

bpc said:


> HAHA It was the fake plants, the good lords payback as we cant get any that cheap!!:lol2:


psssssshhhhhhhh:devil:


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

andaroo said:


> psssssshhhhhhhh:devil:


:lol2: you know its true:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

bpc said:


> :lol2: you know its true:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol ive spent probably well over £150 just at the vets on one of my whites over the last few months!


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> lol ive spent probably well over £150 just at the vets on one of my whites over the last few months!


cuise de grenouilles anyone:lol2:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

where can you get whites for 7 pounds the cheapest ive seen are 25


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Got them as tiny babies from stockport pet warehouse for £6.99 each


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

You didn't really _need_ all of that though... I spent £210 or something on mine... And they are happy.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well with all the frogs i have had i have spent well over 900 pounds, and im currently setting up a new viv and have spent over 150 on just tank, lights and bulbs thats with out more frogs so probably will be over 1000 by the end of the year.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Javeo said:


> Lol, you think thats bad, I have 4 retfs and 3(plus 2 dead)D.t. azureus in fully naturalistic setups. Im not going to price that up or I'll have a heart attack. Plus im setting up another viv for more darts


 
Ha ha...my RETFs were 50 each x 3 (2 died, one replaced) the full set up was about 220 and then the vets and second setup totalled another 130 and I have the largest exo to do in the summer and it was 160!!!!...worth every penny though. I still have them on my kitchen table till I figure out what kind of unit I want...

After 5 weeks in quarantine I have put Betty in hte temp tank with Frank and they are getting on fine (he has not stopped calling (yay) and I am going to re do the water bit in the main tank cause it is taking 10 bottles to fill...for a small area of water...cant wait to get darts, but am going to. :lol2: I love froggies yes I do, yes I do...sing along!:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

frog-wise ive probably spent in the region of about £500 over the last year. Total animal wise easily £2000... and im a student... god knows how i afford to feed myself! :eek4:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I sold my wife to finance the dart viv. Still don't have enough.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

andaroo said:


> I didn't want to think about how much I've spent on my frogs but I went ahead and added it all up...
> 
> 2 x White's Tree Frogs @ £7 each


100+ x various types of frogs (not even shop prices!) - WITH OUT SET-UPS!!!

Total = £5,000+



> 1x Zoomed daylight bulb 40 w @ £6
> 3x Tubs of crickets £8
> 1x small heat mat £16
> 1 x exo terra medium habitat kit £119.99
> ...


 
Tanks & equipment = £4000+ 
Decor & live plants = £...close to infinity




> Total approx
> :shock::shock: £371!
> holy crap lol and that's in less than a month of having them. However...
> 
> seeing their cute faces everyday = priceless :flrt:


 
Total probably between £10,000 - £15,000 plus... :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Total probably between £10,000 - £15,000 plus... :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :whistling2:


Money well spent - you have a fantastic collection :2thumb:


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Mbar said:


> Money well spent - you have a fantastic collection :2thumb:


 
I must have forgotten a few!

Still collecting... ouch! for my bank balance:whip:

This is with out the reptiles me & my partner keep - currently £2000+ with out set-ups/equipment/accessories & decor!!! :gasp:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mad4frogs said:


> 100+ x various types of frogs (not even shop prices!) - WITH OUT SET-UPS!!!
> 
> Total = £5,000+
> 
> ...


Lol, wow! I'll probably spend similar to that over the years once I move out and have my own frog room omg i can't wait :mf_dribble:

I've only just started out with exotic frogs 3 weeks ago and already spent £371! (you know that £1 makes all the difference! lol:whistling2


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

andaroo said:


> .... already spent £371! (*you know that £1 makes all the difference!* lol:whistling2


 
It does when you times it by 5000 :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder how many prostitutes have an amphibian addiction???

Showed my hubby my post and he laughed and told me I left out alot of stuff...most expensive christmas present to date...:gasp:

But, I am not deterred...:2thumb: He can always make more money!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I wonder how many prostitutes have an amphibian addiction???
> 
> Showed my hubby my post and he laughed and told me I left out alot of stuff...most expensive christmas present to date...:gasp:
> 
> But, I am not deterred...:2thumb: He can always make more money!


ur a prostitute???...:lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL you lot are funny, I have spent around £450 on each tank, I have 3 (plus a spare hospital/quarantine tank) so errrm got to be close to £1800 if not more. but very worth it!!! and I would love to have more


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

you got ripped off


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

who me? if you do mean me, i certainly haven't I haven't listed the amount of things I have in each tank! LOL I certainly haven't scrimped anywhere! top notch everything and more. xx oh by the way that price includes my occupants, and i have a few of those too


----------



## Ha STUken (Jan 24, 2009)

Jeeez Louise crickets are expensive back home!!!! and the frogs so cheap!!!!!:gasp:

Out here I paid 45 for José and the cricks are 1.50 for a box of 20.

And I agree with all of you, frogs are an expensive habit. But with me I feel like im obsessed with buying more and more to add to the viv, I want to make it bigger etc lol I feel it will be an expensive hobby for years to come.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you lot not use the classifieds on here then I bought more stuff than that at a fraction of those prices got four vivs even being delivered to my door as well think out of the box and you will really cut your costs down


----------



## partyof5 (Apr 15, 2009)

*b***er it*

Well if its something you enjoy, who cares! Sometimes its best to not worry about money and enjoy yourself!
Trust me, two of my other hobbies are photography and keeping a Marine coral reef tank! (and then your talking £1000's spent to far-so much that I dont dare count anymore!LOL)

All the best,

Matt


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

exactly!!! I LOVE my frogs to bits, and nothing is too much, so I really don't care how much I have spent, it's all well spent in my opinion!!


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah but shop around and you can have sooo many more


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Nic B-C said:


> Yeah but shop around and you can have sooo many more


 
LOL, very true though, shopping around is essential if you're planning on keeping more than one species like I do :flrt:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

partyof5 said:


> Well if its something you enjoy, who cares! Sometimes its best to not worry about money and enjoy yourself!
> Trust me, two of my other hobbies are photography and keeping a Marine coral reef tank! (and then your talking £1000's spent to far-so much that I dont dare count anymore!LOL)
> 
> All the best,
> ...


Lol i keep a marine anemone reef as well for about 6 years now, Ive probably spent well over 10k on that hobby!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

mad4frogs said:


> 100+ x various types of frogs (not even shop prices!) - WITH OUT SET-UPS!!!
> 
> Total = £5,000+
> Tanks & equipment = £4000+
> ...


Sounds about right lol, i wonder how much john has spent :gasp:
I hate to think about myself as well.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha. it's all worth it though! well to us frog mad people anyway! I love the reaction I get from people that don't have exotics, and you tell them about what you have and then they ask how much does it all cost? and then their jaw hit the floor! priceless!!!!


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

KJ Exotics said:


> Sounds about right lol, i wonder how much john has spent :gasp:


lol your bringing up painful memories KJ. I started working it out about a year ago and got to about 30K before i stopped counting, but its not about the amount of money you spend its about the amount of enjoyment you get from it. 

I look at it this way, i used to spend stupid amounts of money going out and getting p**sed every weekend which was no good for my health and no good for my wallet, but now when i look around the frog room at least i have something to show for my money which otherwise would have been p**sed up the wall.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well...I dont P**s up walls :lol2: but I made lots of mistakes the first tank round...so I have extra stuff and lots of it (like coco background) has been enough for 3 tanks...I have found that most of my money (apart from frogs and tanks) go mainly on plants...they can cost and it is trial and error...still...I have only just hit one and a half grand...and I think that is good...but then I only have red eyes at the moment...:whistling2:

My hubby says as long as I dont waste stuff he does not mind me spending money...he says with me being at home all day with three kids it is good to have something that is for me and he can always make more money...Sorry ladies...he is taken! :flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, I wish my hubby was so keen for me to spend his money! but yes I agree, being a full time mother to 3 lovely little darlings does make you need a hobby or seven!! and I can't think of a better one than frog keeping


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

i dont think i woul ever be able to spend as much as you guys on tank setups. i have a natural nack of getting around the expensive stuff and still making it look good. (well i think it looks good:2thumb but i am going all out on design and a 100% natural tank soon. (will be starting in 3 weeks) so i will add that up as i go along then post how much it came to...


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey...depending on your standards...I think you will find that it creeps up over the next year...one is never enough, as I have come to find, neither is two,...and funny enough, I like building the vivs more than getting the frogs:lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey...depending on your standards...I think you will find that it creeps up over the next year...one is never enough, as I have come to find, neither is two,...and funny enough, I like building the vivs more than getting the frogs:lol2:


OOHHHHH yes!! you start with one, and then start looking at others and before you know it you have loads!! LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to say I'm pretty p**sed off with the amount I've spent and the mistakes I've made with my current tank:bash:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

talking of mistakes...the one I have just started...half way through and chlondro reminded me of a pump...:lol2: OMG I cant believe I forgot...trying to figure out if I really need one as I am good at changing water and stuff anyway...any thoughts?:whistling2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't have a pump in mine, but then I have exo terra waterfalls (such a cheat) and clean those daily. i'ts more work in the long run, but you like me, are home all day being mothers anyway, and personally I enjoy looking after them all 

I think if you're good at cleaning the water and are prepared to do it daily then it shouldn't be needed.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have to say I'm pretty p**sed off with the amount I've spent and the mistakes I've made with my current tank:bash:


 
I wouldn't worry about it mate. The first viv i set-up was very expensive, mainly because i wasn't sure what i was doing and bought anything and everything. As you gain experience you'll learn what is essential and the best place to get hold of it and plus you wont make the same mistakes twice.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I don't have a pump in mine, but then I have exo terra waterfalls (such a cheat) and clean those daily. i'ts more work in the long run, but you like me, are home all day being mothers anyway, and personally I enjoy looking after them all
> 
> I think if you're good at cleaning the water and are prepared to do it daily then it shouldn't be needed.


I will be having a pool of water though, it will not be that deep and read if it is topped up with clean water and changed fort nightly it should be fine as are bowls for goldfish...but then that is an opinion...dont have a waterfall and water does evaporate rather quickly...topped up every other day...?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh the water does evaporate rather fast, I clean mine out every other day and top it up daily.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

If you want a cheap set-up. Try winning this Exo-Terra Habitat kit (medium) for free! Click the link below!

Free Exo-Terra Set-up

Good Luck

Gary


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

NorthamptonReptileCentre said:


> If you want a cheap set-up. Try winning this Exo-Terra Habitat kit (medium) for free! Click the link below!
> 
> Free Exo-Terra Set-up
> 
> ...


Done: victory:


----------

